# Want to measure your DC's air flow?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I just bought and received one of these to measure the air flow in my DC system. It got a 5 star rating and for $22. 00, so I thought it was worth trying out. I'm going to mess around with it and see how it works later and I'll post up my findings. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYELEC-MS62...408454?hash=item4646323dc6:g:ZbAAAOSwbdpWblZH

My plan is to measure air flow right at the inlet of the DC, no hoses.
Next install a 45 degree, 4" elbow and see what it says. 
Next install a 4 or 5 ft length of flex hose and get a reading.
Next see if I can measure the air flow in the saw cabinet.
Finally, I'll take a reading on the far end of the 4" PVC that runs under my 3 table saws, Sawzilla as it's known by some here.
Later ......:smile3:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

what size is the opening? will it fit into a pipe, or do you plan on holding it on the end?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*We'll have to see....*



TimPa said:


> what size is the opening? will it fit into a pipe, or do you plan on holding it on the end?


Here's the unit I purchased:









It may require a cover plate to focus the airstream entirely into the fan. I'll try it without and with to see if there's a difference.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Even if it is not entirely accurate at least it will give you a means to compare different situations and make changes if you have to.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*ALERT! My test reveals .....*



FrankC said:


> Even if it is not entirely accurate at least it will give you a means to compare different situations and make changes if you have to.


I may have wasted my money. :surprise2: :frown2::crying2:

The brief testing I did made the little fan scream in protest when I held it over the 4" DC, no matter what fittings It had on the end ... none, a 45 degree elbow or a 5ft flex hose. I did get different readings, but I think I was exceeding the limits of the device. I don't think it's designed for the higher air flow of a DC system, probably more like just the wind for RC airplane flying or sail boating etc. It doesn't call out any limitations in the specs, so I can't tell.

SAVE YOUR MONEY................. DO NOT GET THIS UNIT!


----------

